# shed door bowed



## Proudlinda (Oct 3, 2011)

How do I fix a shed door that is bowed out at the top?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't suppose you would like tell us what the door is made of and what style the door is would you? You really don't think you can get any solid answers from what information you have provided so far do you?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

We like pictures too. http://www.diychatroom.com/f19/how-attach-photo-post-12559/

Oh… by the way, welcome to the forum.


----------



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

Proudlinda said:


> How do I fix a shed door that is bowed out at the top?


Push it until it's flat. But remember not to let go...:jester:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

take it off the hinges and lay it flat then weight it to straighten it... or is the jamb have a wind in it


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Make another door, this one will not straighten out.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Once that thing has warped it will warp again if it can be forced back straight to begin with. It won't last long.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I have two sheds that I built. The first one I used 3/4" PT plywood. This door warped in much the same way as yours.
For my wood shed I used 5/8" OSB and laminated tongue and groove pine siding on to the OSB. The t/g siding is facing out. This door has been in place for more than 10 years and is still straight.

It would likely be best, if you made a new door rather than try and repair your old one.


----------

